# I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

Ok so I took the time to email 6 VW Performance Companies to see what's in store for us in the near future and this is the feed back I got in return.
---------------
*Bildon Motorsports*
"_Yes we will be working on some Rabbit parts soon_"
Ummm ok?
---------------
*BahnBrenner*
"_At this time we do not have any FI plans for this engine_"
I guess no SuperCharger for us...








---------------
*Techtonics Tuning*
"_An exhaust system is the only thing we currently have for the 2.5L Rabbit. At the moment we have no other products planned for the 2.5L Rabbit or Jetta_"
Ouch...No good news so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
---------------
*VF Engineering*
"_We currently have our line of high quality motor mounts available for the Mk5 2.5L. These mounts are a great upgrade, even for a stock vehicle_"
I asked about the future, he gave me the present...








---------------
*EuroSport Tuning*
"_We are working on adding products for the Rabbit2.5L, at the moment we do have an ECU upgrade available which increase the hp by 13 and torque by 14. The chip upgrade is $449CDN. We will also be offering an exhaust and sport filter or intake kitlater as they do become available_."
Wow, so far looks like the Canadians or the only ones who car about this motor







(VAG Motorsports, VWPartsMTL, Unitronic, EuroSport Tuning)
----------------
*Neuspeed*
No Response....
----------------
*Autotech*
"_We are very interested in 2.5L and will be updating our NEW section with new parts as they are released. In the works is an Intake kit, Camshafts, and more suspension goodies. Thanks for the email, hope this answers your questions._"
---------------

So that's all I got in terms of response. I wanted to share that will you all to let everyone know if some companies will be working on anything for us soon. Looks like only EuroSport Tuning, but hey, atleast they have a chip! I'll see if I can get more info on this.










_Modified by @[email protected] at 5:24 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Very positive. Thanks for your effort.
An ECU upgrade gives us 13hp+ and 14trq.....let's wait and see.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Very positive. Thanks for your effort.
An ECU upgrade gives us 13hp+ and 14tq.....let's wait and see.

Those are prob whp numbers, which would mean Unitronic wasn't far off with the numbers they said they reached during their first tries. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I still want to see a dyno to see how this reprogram effects the torque curve, if it gets flatter or even if we make more hp up top? 
Someone wanna buy this and dyno?








PS: I emailed them about the dyno and where to actually buy this, it's not on their website. Hoping to add it to the new and improved Mod Directory that's gunna be stickied by the Moderator. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by @[email protected] at 4:46 AM 2-24-2007_


----------



## TCBinaflash (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*

Nice work


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

awesome! 
I dig it... well, at least the canadians got game.
i'll wait to see if there are chips available out in cali soon. i'd get one.
with my vwpartsmtl intake, a modded chip, and my planned new exhaust, i'll have at least 30 hp more! 180 hp pretty cool with me!


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*

The chip might be able to squeeze out more hp if you already have a cai and exhaust. I am sure they are testing on a stock 2.5. We could be looking at closer to 200 hp. If base dyno is already showing 160hp. I can tell you that Neuspeed has an ecu flash available but they have yet to produce a dyno. If I can find anything else out I will post. 


_Modified by h-townjetta at 5:54 AM 2-25-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_awesome! 
I dig it... well, at least the canadians got game.
i'll wait to see if there are chips available out in cali soon. i'd get one.
with my vwpartsmtl intake, a modded chip, and my planned new exhaust, i'll have at least 30 hp more! 180 hp pretty cool with me!


More then 180hp buddy.








I say you're a frog hair away from 180hp with just a CAI.
Like I said, 200hp and 220tq is doable with 3 bolt ons.
Add some cams to the mix in the near future and the game gets more interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*

So exactly what IS out there?
Intake (CAI): VWpartsMTL, Carbonio due in a couple months
Exhaust: GHL, ...?
Shifter: JSP, Neuspeed, Dieselgeek, B&M, ...?
Really, there is piss all out there. I come from the Mustang scene where there were 900 makers of 900 parts. It seems the only decent selection of parts, is suspension stuff. This really blows. I want a shifter and intake but there is just not much out there. JSP is only 30 minutes from here so I'll probably just go that way. If the Carbonio intake comes in under $300, I'll buy that. I'm not looking to make my Rabbit a fast car, but I would certainly like something to be able to play with and make more fun to drive for the next four years, because as much fun as it is now, we know we all get bored. Hell, I've been trying to find ANYBODY who makes a rear bumper/valance for stock exhaust and NA plate, and there are two... Votex, and Oettinger which must be made of gold. 


_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 7:23 PM 2-25-2007_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_So exactly what IS out there?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3007502


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3007502

Thanks a lot


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_So exactly what IS out there?
Intake (CAI): VWpartsMTL, Carbonio due in a couple months
Exhaust: GHL, ...?
Shifter: JSP, Neuspeed, Dieselgeek, B&M, ...?
Really, there is piss all out there. I come from the Mustang scene where there were 900 makers of 900 parts. It seems the only decent selection of parts, is suspension stuff. This really blows. I want a shifter and intake but there is just not much out there. JSP is only 30 minutes from here so I'll probably just go that way. *If the Carbonio intake comes in under $300, I'll buy that.* I'm not looking to make my Rabbit a fast car, but I would certainly like something to be able to play with and make more fun to drive for the next four years, because as much fun as it is now, we know we all get bored. Hell, I've been trying to find ANYBODY who makes a rear bumper/valance for stock exhaust and NA plate, and there are two... Votex, and Oettinger which must be made of gold. 

_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 7:23 PM 2-25-2007_

I'm not meaning to start a fight or anything here, but I just find it amusing that people demand dyno's and soundclips and such from some comapnies, but with the Carbonio, everyone automatically clicks "But It" right away.
It's nice to try new things you know. I once discovered a small exhaust system company called "Vibrant Performance". Now they've recently got popular, but 6 years ago I bought an exhaust system for my MKII and still to this day I hadn't found anyone with a car that sounded as pissed off as mine. I dunno, I always liked supporting the little guy, or the lesser known companies. Less of a sheep, more of a wolf.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

I also find it amusing about everyone demanding dyno results etc. Came (and am part of) the F-body world (firebirds, and maros) and it was rare enough that you'd see posted results, just, this part guarentees this HP gain w/ these mods, and you'd try it yourself. The only time you'd really find dyno results, was when a owner took the car in on his dime and got it dyno'd.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

I guess we are all programmed that way now to demand dyno's. I personally trust them, but these days you need dyno's to prove to people you got a 5hp gain from the latest sticker you put on.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

You forgot to e-mail JSP. They already have a short-shifter, and I know they're working on some special projects. Jose is a big fan of NA tuning too...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

I just emailed 6 Random ones that I have personally dealt with. Oh Autotech got back to me today, they said basically they are working on Cams and possibly an Intake Kit.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I'm not meaning to start a fight or anything here, but I just find it amusing that people demand dyno's and soundclips and such from some comapnies, but with the Carbonio, everyone automatically clicks "But It" right away.
It's nice to try new things you know. I once discovered a small exhaust system company called "Vibrant Performance". Now they've recently got popular, but 6 years ago I bought an exhaust system for my MKII and still to this day I hadn't found anyone with a car that sounded as pissed off as mine. I dunno, I always liked supporting the little guy, or the lesser known companies. Less of a sheep, more of a wolf.









WTF are you talking about?








This is my first VW, hell it's my first import that I have spend more than 2 seconds looking at aftermarket parts for. I just sold a 9 second naturally aspirated Mustang which had heads/intake ported by a guy in his garage in South Carolina, so I know all about the "little guy." 
My point is, if the Carbonio comes in at $50 more than the MTL intake, I have no problems paying that extra $50 for a carbon fibre intake, as opposed to a stainless one. 
I actually was supposed to go to JSP on Thursday to pick up my shifter, but I got delayed, and couldn't make it. I'll go get it shortly. Superchicken, where in Langley are you? I live at 64/192 area. 

_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 2:07 PM 2-26-2007_


_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 2:09 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (RedRabidRabbit)*

I'm talking about how hard it was for people to buy the VWPartsMTL one without the dyno's and "proof" but Carbonio doesn't have a single bit of info and people are talking about buying it instantly.
Its just kinda hypocritical. And you don't need to flip out, I was simply wondering the double standard there...


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I'm talking about how hard it was for people to buy the VWPartsMTL one without the dyno's and "proof" but Carbonio doesn't have a single bit of info and people are talking about buying it instantly.
Its just kinda hypocritical. And you don't need to flip out, I was simply wondering the double standard there...









I haven't onced asked about dyno numbers. I do agree a lot of people do, and I think it's kinda stupid. Sure, if one intake makes 50% more power than another, that's a big deal. If it makes 5%, who cares. Like I said, I just came from a car that made 665 HP and ran on 112 octane fuel... I don't give two craps about 14 hp and 20 ft-lbs, but it would be nice to have a little better sound. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (RedRabidRabbit)*

I actually live in Abbotsford now. Your gf came by to pick up your shifter this afternoon. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I'm talking about how hard it was for people to buy the VWPartsMTL one without the dyno's and "proof" but Carbonio doesn't have a single bit of info and people are talking about buying it instantly.
Its just kinda hypocritical. And you don't need to flip out, I was simply wondering the double standard there...









I want to see numbers from Carbonio too. If it came down to a completely equal amount of power, and equal price, I would go with Carbonio just because of the proximity of the company. I like that I can go knock on their door, or go to H2Sport if I have a problem. There's a certain amount of piece of mind that personal contact gives that is pretty hard to ignore.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_I actually live in Abbotsford now. Your gf came by to pick up your shifter this afternoon. Hope you enjoy it.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you email me the instructions? There are a few DIY's out there but none that seem to cover the adjustment properly.
[email protected]
Thanks

_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 7:38 PM 2-26-2007_


_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 7:46 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (Froster)*

I hate H2Sport mang. They took 6 months to do a VR swap into a MKII and kept BSing about the wait.
I also called to quote a spring install on my Rabbit and they never called back and I asked 3 times for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you email me the instructions? There are a few DIY's out there but none that seem to cover the adjustment properly.
[email protected]
Thanks

_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 7:38 PM 2-26-2007_

_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 7:46 PM 2-26-2007_

Whoops, I totally forgot. I'll get them sent asap in the morning, they're scanned into a PDF waiting to go.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I hate H2Sport mang. They took 6 months to do a VR swap into a MKII and kept BSing about the wait.
I also called to quote a spring install on my Rabbit and they never called back and I asked 3 times for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Hmm... that sucks. Every time that I've been in there I've been happy. Of course, I usually go in person, so I usually get answers. I haven't had any work done by them either.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (Froster)*

*Autotech*
"_We are very interested in 2.5L and will be updating our NEW section with new parts as they are released. In the works is an Intake kit, Camshafts, and more suspension goodies. Thanks for the email, hope this answers your questions_."


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

You said you e-mailed 6 companies, but there are seven listed.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_You said you e-mailed 6 companies, but there are seven listed. 


the last one was added recently...


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_
Whoops, I totally forgot. I'll get them sent asap in the morning, they're scanned into a PDF waiting to go.


............


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (RedRabidRabbit)*

was sent about an hour ago... going to post it just a sec.
http://www.jsperformance.ca/me...l.pdf


_Modified by SuperChicken13 at 12:05 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (SuperChicken13)*

Thanks man, didn't show up in my email for some reason, it has been acting funny lately


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I also called to quote a spring install on my Rabbit and they never called back and I asked 3 times for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Micheal,
Prices for springs can be found on our website: http://www.h2sport.com/products.php/ Our labor price for install is very competitive and includes alignment. Please call me.
If you have had a problem with our customer service, I invite you to phone myself or Tom directly and discuss it.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Has anyone lowered their rabbit yet? 
Which spring you choose for your rabbit? 
How's the ride quality?


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (ahson)*

I installed the neuspeed sports with the oem shocks/struts....little firmer....a bit too bouncy on the bigger bumps, but not a big deal at this point....I'm lookin at getting diff springs cause it needs to go a tad lower still
edit: here's a REALLY bad pic...but gives you an idea http://www.ivdub.com/geo/pic/1235/


_Modified by Geo at 8:13 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Geo)*

Installed some SHS coilovers the other day, sat pretty good.


----------



## newjettagirl (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*

You sir, are a cry baby. 
Company x takes too long on a swap (let me guess, it *wasn't* your car, was it?); someone else give you the present when you ask for the future; these guys don't have this; those guys only have that...
Wow, good work. Maybe you should put as much effort into getting answers as you put into bitching about them.


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I hate H2Sport mang. They took 6 months to do a VR swap into a MKII and kept BSing about the wait.
I also called to quote a spring install on my Rabbit and they never called back and I asked 3 times for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 




_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
---------------
*Bildon Motorsports*
"_Yes we will be working on some Rabbit parts soon_"
Ummm ok?
---------------
*BahnBrenner*
"_At this time we do not have any FI plans for this engine_"
I guess no SuperCharger for us...








---------------
*Techtonics Tuning*
"_An exhaust system is the only thing we currently have for the 2.5L Rabbit. At the moment we have no other products planned for the 2.5L Rabbit or Jetta_"
Ouch...No good news so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
---------------
*VF Engineering*
"_We currently have our line of high quality motor mounts available for the Mk5 2.5L. These mounts are a great upgrade, even for a stock vehicle_"
I asked about the future, he gave me the present...









----------------
*Neuspeed*
No Response....
---------------


----------



## Morose (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (newjettagirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newjettagirl* »_You sir, are a cry baby. 
Company x takes too long on a swap (let me guess, it *wasn't* your car, was it?); someone else give you the present when you ask for the future; these guys don't have this; those guys only have that...
Wow, good work. Maybe you should put as much effort into getting answers as you put into bitching about them.


Hey, all GTI is trying to do is let us know of his personal experence with these company's. Word of mouth go's a long way with me, because i will sure as hell use a company that people say good things about before i use one that people have had bad experience's with.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Has anyone lowered their rabbit yet? 
Which spring you choose for your rabbit? 
How's the ride quality? 

go coilovers or go home


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (newjettagirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newjettagirl* »_You sir, are a cry baby. 
Company x takes too long on a swap (let me guess, it *wasn't* your car, was it?); someone else give you the present when you ask for the future; these guys don't have this; those guys only have that...
Wow, good work. Maybe you should put as much effort into getting answers as you put into bitching about them.










What the hell are you off screaming about? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
All I did is put how I felt about the answers I got back from these companies. This is a discussion forum, we are here to share opinions and what not. If this offends you then maybe you should log off and purchase some anti depressants seeing as you're the one doing all the crying.








As for H2Sport, I felt they did a poor job handling my request for a quote. Maybe I exaggerated a bit when I said I hated them. They did some good work on my buddies 1.8T last summer, but that doesn't mean that I should leave out some of their downfalls too.
It's probably a great shop, but I haven't dealt with them personally yet (I was going to, but they never got back to me after 3 requests) but my friends have told me some good and bad things about them, just wanted to mention em.
As for our last comment about effort, I'm pretty sure most here can vouch for me when I say I put a lot of effort into this forum (sometimes too much). Where is your effort? All I see is bitching.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_
go coilovers or go home
















We have coilovers in stock.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I hate H2Sport mang. They took 6 months to do a VR swap into a MKII and kept BSing about the wait.
I also called to quote a spring install on my Rabbit and they never called back and I asked 3 times for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


How long does it take you to do a VR swap into a MKII, kind sir?
How about with more then one project going on? No shop ever has the time to just do one project. If they stopped everything they were doing to work on one project they would an amazing $0. That is not including the loss of money they'd see for upkeep, rent, payment of their employees, and the project's money for developing parts.
Most shops deal with repairs, selling parts, installing parts on customers car's, blah blah, goes on and on.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
How long does it take you to do a VR swap into a MKII, kind sir?
How about with more then one project going on? No shop ever has the time to just do one project. If they stopped everything they were doing to work on one project they would an amazing $0. That is not including the loss of money they'd see for upkeep, rent, payment of their employees, and the project's money for developing parts.
Most shops deal with repairs, selling parts, installing parts on customers car's, blah blah, goes on and on.

Now you're just out hunting me down because I mentioned that the SI would ruin the GTi in a Road Race.
Pathetic actually.
Funny that you know nothing about the actual matter at hand but you still entitle yourself to come in here and throw around some generalizations to make yourself feel better.
The fact is, it took more then the quoted time, Dave who handled the swap knows that, for whatever reason. There was other issues after wards that contributed to it.
It doesn't take that long to do a swap and that's the whole point. But Jason and the customer are long past that, and so am I, I just mentioned the good and bad of them (there's more good) but you on the other hand wanna keep it going for the sake of being an ass hat. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:26 AM 3-2-2007_


_Modified by @[email protected] at 5:13 AM 3-2-2007_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Now you're just out hunting me down because I mentioned that the SI would ruin the GTi in a Road Race.
Pathetic actually.
Funny that you know nothing about the actual matter at hand but you still entitle yourself to come in here and throw around some generalizations to make yourself feel better.
The fact is, it took more then the quoted time, Dave who handled the swap knows that, for whatever reason. There was other issues afterwards that contributed to it.
It doesn't take that long to do a swap and that's the whole point. But Jason and the customer are long past that, and so am I, I just mentioned the good and bad of them (there's more good) but you on the otherhand wanna keep it going for the sake of being an ass hat. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:26 AM 3-2-2007_

Hmm actually I didn't hunt you down at all, but keep thinking that.
I replied to something I thought was a silly comment. Of course it took longer then it should have, they got sidetracked. I just think you should lay off of companies that don't meet your time tables.
If you really think I care anything at all about what you say of a gti then you have alot to learn... For me to care I'd have to first respect your opinion; I would then have to actually think you were credible in your statements.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (gtiiiiiiii)*

It's quite the sight to see such a convenience in you saying you'd find it reasonable to wait that long for a swap. Hell lemme guess, you have never complained about something that's taken longer then it should have you? Oh no, you sat there and patiently waited like the perfect specimen you are. I call BS, if you were in that situation you'd be frikken pissed off too.
And you didn't hunt me down? First of all, what would you be doing in the 2.5L forum in a thread about the future mods companies have to offer us? What interest is it to you? You have a GTi. You obviously found me in the middle of an argument with someone else and joined in to be an ass.
PS: I believe you're in the wrong forum, you're hijacking the thread further too. Proceed to the 2.0T forum where you can blow another load on the latest in whatever GIAC in terms of ecu programs.


_Modified by @[email protected] at 5:15 AM 3-2-2007_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*

Haha so lemme guess I can't come into this forum now because I don't own a 2.5? Awesome.
Did it ever occur to you I prefer to actually be knowledgeable about other cars then the one I own? My wife likes the new rabbits and I'm looking into getting one for her that I can secretly mod and have fun with. I don't have giac software, so I don't understand your comment. I think it's funny how paranoid and self delusional you are to think I came in here because of you, however.
I read through this thread to see what companies had in store for the rabbit and saw your post. Get over yourself and stop whining so much.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_Haha so lemme guess I can't come into this forum now because I don't own a 2.5? Awesome.
Did it ever occur to you I prefer to actually be knowledgeable about other cars then the one I own? My wife likes the new rabbits and I'm looking into getting one for her that I can secretly mod and have fun with.* I don't have giac software*, so I don't understand your comment. I think it's funny how paranoid and self delusional you are to think I came in here because of you, however.
I read through this thread to see what companies had in store for the rabbit and saw your post. *Get over yourself and stop whining so much. *









No GIAC? Your signature says otherwise.

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
-Drew
Reflex Silver MKV GTI
[email protected]
*Giac Chip*, GHL TBE, EVOMS CAI, 91 oct (poo gas)

And whinning? Who came into the thread and started whinning about me posting negative feedback on a company that you dont know anything about let alone the place is like 5000 miles away from you.








This thread is about whats in store for us 2.5 folk. We can whine and complain all we want about our selection of or lack of selection of mods, thats what the vortex is for, discussion or whinning like you like to call it.
Talk about whinning. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










_Modified by @[email protected] at 8:44 AM 3-2-2007_


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
No GIAC? Your signature says otherwise.


Pot. Kettle. Black.
How long did your sig have the intake in it before you actually got one? Also when did you dyno? Oh wait that is just a guess off of other people's dynos because you haven't.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*

You obviously can not read to save your life... The part of my sig you quoted shows I ran a 13.7 with giac, RIGHT underneath it, it says "now running APR stage 2 beta..."
I have it spelled as whining not whinning in my post, look again or get some glasses. If you feel you want to whine so much then get used to being called out and stop getting so butt hurt. I swear everytime someone says a single thing to you you decide to jump off the deep end. Get a grip.


----------



## newjettagirl (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*

Wow, way to take your own thread off topic. Good job spanner.

_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
And whinning? Who came into the thread and started whinning about me posting negative feedback on a company that you dont know anything about let alone the place is like 5000 miles away from you.








Talk about whinning. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










Speeling is optional in this forum, I guess?


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (newjettagirl)*

lol


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Stopppp it! what's with all the hate today!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

I emailed EuroSport Tuning about where I can actually purchase the ECU upgrade. We should know sometime this week if they aren't too busy with stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's currently not on their website.








Might do this after the Wheels and Coilovers.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

The bickering needs to stop or this will be locked. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
-Marc


----------



## error4o4 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (@[email protected])*

went to VW training last week on the wolfsburg passat and jetta's. our regional rep tells me the 2.5L will be bumped to 170hp next year. not entirely sure if torque will see the same significant jump... i think the rabbit with the 170hp 2.5L and 5MT would be awesome.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (error4o4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *error4o4* »_went to VW training last week on the wolfsburg passat and jetta's. our regional rep tells me the 2.5L will be bumped to 170hp next year. not entirely sure if torque will see the same significant jump... i think the rabbit with the 170hp 2.5L and 5MT would be awesome.

Hmmm, I bet they tweak the ECU or something simple. Either way, all Rabbit's i've seen dyno'd push near 170hp anyways.
It's coming in the Rabbit Wagon BTW.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (newjettagirl)*

thanks for your effort @[email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OneSpock (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (ahson)*

ECU upgrade seems better than the current. Ill be interested in seeing how that pans out. Also companies might be hesitant, because I have heard rumors of a 170hp 2.5L for 08. They might just be waiting to hear the final details on this, as it might be a waste of time and money for them to develop parts for the first gen engine. Hopefully though, we will see more and more parts as this year moves on.


----------



## OneSpock (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: I Emailed 6 Companies About the Future of The 2.5L - Results (error4o4)*

Yeah I am slso trying to figure this out. Currently waiting for a reply from VW on the issue. Been trying to figure out whether of not they are gonna put the 170 2.5 in the Rabbit and such. Last I read they were only thinking about slappin it in the jetta and rabbit "wagons" which will kinda such. But if thats the case, it shouldnt be a hassle to get one in a rabbit, or upgrade our 150's to the lvl, ecu flash, downpipe, whatever it may be. Also, I am waiting on a reply from VW about whether or not they are producing the 170 2.5 or if everyone is just thinking about the 170 Golf TSI GT. Any info from anyone, especially a company rep














would be extremely helpful. Thanks.


----------

